# RIP Zorra



## Kevin87 (Sep 21, 2013)

Kind of a sad long first post from me, but I have been a long time reader on here and have learned a lot from this site.


Story Of Zorra: 

July of 2011, my wife and I had decided to buy our first house. We were looking into getting a family dog, and we decided to go to our local SPCA. I was looking for a German Shepherd due to the fact my Mother had owned one while i was growing up and I absolutely love the breed. We looked around at the shelter and immediately I fell in love with Zorra. Now, the SPCA in my county is pretty strict about their adopting policy. We signed up to adopt Zorra, but we were 3rd on the list. We were told that the SPCA picked her up from being left out to fend for herself. They then contacted the owner of the micochip, but the man did not want the dog. After I had my wife call a numerous amount of times to see if we were the family that they chose, we finally got Zorra.

Zorra was only 45-50 pounds when we adopted her and took her home. After all the care, many vet visits, and heartworm treatments, we managed to get her weight back up to 75 pounds. We were not 100% sure what her weight was supposed to be due to the fact the SPCA and my vet said she was not a pure bred Shepherd, but we were told that it was supposed to be between 70-95LBS for pure breeds. A few months later my wife had brought home a Pitbull puppy. Zorra welcomed that dog in our home with open paws like it was one of her own and got along so well.

2 Years Later...

June 2013 I took Zorra to the vet for her 6 month check-up, Everything checked out fine, no problems and she was healthy according to the vet.

Now the heatbreaking story....

September 20th 4am.

Zorra started choking and spitting up saliva. Immediately, I called the local Emergency Vet thinking she might have accidentally got a hold of something, or ate something bad, not thinking it was going to be anything major because she acted normal all week, eating, sleeping, playing with her sister, etc. While driving to the vet, she started crying in pain, i feared the worse. While waiting at the vet, she told me she needed to take x-rays because her throat felt hard and her abdomen didn't feel right. 10 minutes later come the worst news. Zorra had a mass surrounding her spleen that could be cancerous, with a stomach bloat. She also said that the Mass could have spread through-out her throat. She gave me the option to pay for the surgery with a 25% chance that she will be ok after, or to put her down. I had to make the most heartbreaking choice in my life.

I felt like in the end that I did something wrong, or wasn't paying enough attention and thought that this was my fault. When we went to the vet back in June, I asked the vet how old she thinks she was due to the fact there were no records back at the SPCA. She said about 3-5 years. I just couldn't figure out how a dog this young was so sick and not show any signs. Later on, i took the x-rays from the Emergency Vet to another local vet to get a second opinion. He then told me from looking at the spine, she looked more like 8-10 years old.

I felt comfortable enough to post this and share this here because I respect a lot of the posters on here, and I know some had been through the same. I have learned a lot from people on this site, and I wanted to say thank you.

RIP Zorra


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so sorry for you & your family 

Zorra was a beautiful girl, such a kind face in that picture. These dogs make such a big imprint in our lives.


----------



## Kevin87 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you. I just don't understand how I did not see this coming, with no signs at all. She was always eating normal and active. I kept up to date on all her shots and visits. I was worried that her hips would go bad before I thought she could have even had these other issues.


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure it was a very hard decision. (they are never easy). Kinda strange how she was fine one moment and not the next. Did they ever say what caused her throat to be like that? If it was cancer did it spread to other places as well? RIP  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Please do not blame yourself. Sometimes these things really do just come on all of a sudden. Did the vet mention Hemangiosarcoma? Which, unfortunately is seen alot in our breed.


----------



## Kevin87 (Sep 21, 2013)

buckeye1 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure it was a very hard decision. (they are never easy). Kinda strange how she was fine one moment and not the next. Did they ever say what caused her throat to be like that? If it was cancer did it spread to other places as well? RIP
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They said that the bloat could possibly be taken care of, but if they couldn't get it down her throat, they wouldn't be able to get rid of it.

Most of her problems started from the stomach Mass she has. It was messing with her stomach, and they think the Mass had spread.

According to the Vet, a Mass can take over a dog in the matter of weeks, and if its cancerous, there is really nothing you can do. Even if she had surgery, and if it was cancerous witch was a 75-85% chance it was, she only had less then 3 months. I just did not want to put her through more pain.



Courtney said:


> Please do not blame yourself. Sometimes these things really do just come on all of a sudden. Did the vet mention Hemangiosarcoma? Which, unfortunately is seen alot in our breed.


The emergency vet did not say anything about it. The vet that i got a 2nd opinion from did.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

If you do a search on the board of Hemangiosarcoma you will see a similar story.

Again, I am very sorry. It's obvious this girl was very much loved.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I am so sorry. I know it doesn't help now, but I offer you my best thoughts and blessings. I personally believe you gave Zorra the last best gift you could give her (freedom from pain) and that she will always be thankful for that and love you even more. She'll be waiting for you. If I didn't believe that, I would be a very sad person.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Zorra  She was beautiful...


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Sometimes it's so hard to let go of the ones we love so much but you want what's best for them, to give them the best quality of life possible. I'm so sorry you're going through this but I think you made the right decision. It looks like your beautiful girl was very much loved.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

So difficult, I'm sorry you lost Zorra. Many of us have lost dogs to this disease.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so sorry... Really am... This is NOT your fault, and don't even think for a second that it is. Now when my old beagle dog past away about 10 months ago, I wish I had someone who didn't know her to tell me she will be fine, but my whole family was grieving. I later on got realized that she is in Heaven, with someone who will take amazing care of her until I meet her again. Your sweet Zorra will see you in Heaven. She will be waiting, and by now has met the german shepherd you had as a kid. Zorra will be watching over you, and just know that she now feels no pain, and isn't suffering. Though she had a short life with you, I am sure she is grateful that you saw her, and you brought inter your home. I am praying for Zorra, and you. I know it is sad now, but just think that she isn't there with you, but she isn't gone forever, you WILL see her again.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl, run free at the bridge precious Zorra, run free. :rip:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. What a wonderful gift Zorra was for you and your family.
Sheilah


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss, she was truly a beautiful girl. Those pictures tell of the happy life she shared with you, smiling and happy, resting in a warm comfortable spot! Take care.


----------



## Kevin87 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you all.

It makes it a little easier knowing she is in a better place, and no longer has to live with the pain.


----------

